# What do you take to the stand/field



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

I am just curious as to what everyone brings out when they go deer hunting

shooting sticks
binoculars
hand warmers haha
knife
tag

anyone else take anything different


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Binoculars
gun/bow/crossbow
extra ammo/arrows/crossbow bolts
Ruger .44 mag Super Black Hawk (rifle season)
Remington .44 1858 Army (muzzleloading season)
screw in tree steps
gloves
face mask
tree safety belt
bow/gun hoist rope
knife
knife sharpner
grunt call
bleat call
tinks 69
red fox-P
lunch (if I'm staying all day)
seat cushion  
water
water filter/purifier (depends on where I'm going)
coffee thermos (if its cold and I'm staying all day)
trail marking tape
flashlight and extra batteries
GPS, compass, and topo map (depends on when I'm going)
pen/pencil
snake bite kit
toilet paper  
bic lighter


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

tags and a pen
rifle
enogh ammo to fill my rifle plus ten extra
2 knives (1 fixed and 1 folder with a gut hook blade and a bone saw)
whet stone
binoculars
rangefinder (sometimes) 
toiletpapper!!!!!!!!
2 bottles of water
1 can of soup or beans
a couple granola bars
chapstick (also works as sunblock)
insect repelant
2 Bic lighters
a pack of smokes


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

summit stand/safety belt
weapon: bow, gun, etc
binos
calls & rattle bag
toilet paper
40 ft rope
knife & rubber gloves
flashlite
leatherman tool
poncho
heat packs (when its cold)
folding saw 
snack
water
screw in hanger for pack


----------



## factory909 (Nov 5, 2006)

rifle w/ 2 mags capped off - Winchester 100 .308
ruger 9mm w/ 2 mags
3-4 bottles of water
rope
tarp
flashlight w/ extra batteries
a little bag of "roll your own" smokes
thermos filled with coffee
GPS and topo maps for the area i plan to hunt
cell phone - just in case
waterproof matches
couple of knives
2 cans of sardines w/ saltines
Tinks 69
calls - Grunt/Bleat/Coyote
toilet paper
myself


----------



## factory909 (Nov 5, 2006)

rifle w/ 2 mags capped off - Winchester 100 .308
ruger 9mm w/ 2 mags
3-4 bottles of water
rope
tarp
flashlight w/ extra batteries
a little bag of "roll your own" smokes
thermos filled with coffee
GPS and topo maps for the area i plan to hunt
cell phone - just in case
waterproof matches
couple of knives
2 cans of sardines w/ saltines
Tinks 69
calls - Grunt/Bleat/Coyote
toilet paper
myself


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

boy the sound of Tinks 69, sardines, and crackers, what else does a guy need for a quick meal on the stand. Pour a little tinks on top and boy is that good eatin. lmao. And wash it down with a cup of Coffee, oh boy, I'm gonna have to run to Cabelas after work and pick some up. Some people like Tabassco, but I tell ya what, that tinks is some good stuff boy, it'll put hair on your chest. lol.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Gun
Cartriges
Knife
Draggin rope
Thermos of coffee
Three-leg foldup chair
Myself :wink:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

01 F250 super duty w/full tank of gas. Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

pr. of scissors
cotton balls
wheat thins
2" ball hitch
3 wing nuts
1 can tomato paste


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

TP (most important) , Dodge Dakota Sport, knife, gun, bone saw, tag, gun, ammo, optics (range finder), food, cell phone, sun glasses, 2 ways with weather band channel, money, shot gun (in case we see more roosters then deer), and for cleaning deer I take lots of water to wash out the animal and myself but I have been taking latex gloves with for gutting. They work wonders for easy clean up.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> pr. of scissors
> cotton balls
> wheat thins
> 2" ball hitch
> ...


 dd:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

scissorbill said:


> pr. of scissors
> cotton balls
> wheat thins
> 2" ball hitch
> ...


Big Gulp :lol:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

What????

*None of you bring your Hunting Licenses?????*

LOL.

:sniper:


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't need one...I hunt on my own land.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Remington Model 742
Enough Ammo to fill my gun 2 times
Binoculars
Shooting bag filled with-
Bottle of water
Two energy bars
The ammo
calls 
4 inch fixed blade knife
Map
Flashlight 
Deer Tag 
Cell phone but turned off till i need it.
Cleaning cloth for my scope & binoculars
thermos full of whatever hot i'm in the mood for sometimes coffee or hot apple cider
1994 Chevrolet K1500 whats in the pickup below-
Extra clothes such as socks and pants nothing ruins a hunt more than being wet.
Shotgun
Shotgun shells
More maps
Cell phone charger
More Ammo just never know.
Thats all i can think of for now but i'm sure i forgot something ooo the kitchen sink can't forget that how silly of me. :lol:


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

liscense
knife
gun
clothes
scents
climber usually
ez hanger
extra gloves
facemask
lunch
noody mag....lol


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Tag
Weapon of choice
Binocs
Knife
Sagen saw
Folding saw
Headlamp
Extra batteries
Clif bar or 2 and water
1st aid kit


----------

